# Grüne Zwiebel



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

We are off to Germany in August for a number of weeks. As we inevitably tour a lot we have tended to use stellplatz and camping cheque sites. earlier in the year we did apply for the handbook for above...received promptly along with sticker for saison 2009. 
Question is:.has anybody yet stayed at any of the 21 listed sites or indeed had any feedback from anybody you know who has?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Not yet, but i'll be very interested in any replies you get.  

Pete


----------

